# Rock Band and Guitar Hero thread



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, the old thread over on the yiffstar/sofurry games forum died, and I'm DYING to have a decent discussion/debate/argument with someone who's not an uptight music snob or can fullcombo Through the Fire and flames or something. I just want to find someplace to actually discuss these games that actually has some activity. (I love Maxon Wild, but he's such a GH fanboy ) 

So, what do people prefer, and why?  

I prefer Rock Band by a long shot. 

1 - I like the charting better, it feels more natural to me (Inb4 "they underchart")
2 - I like the presentation of the game better
3 - I like the DLC (I have over 1000 songs total)
4 - I like that all titles except the Beatles Export
5 - I like highlighted solos
6 - I like the hardware
7 - I find their vocal and drum charting is massively superior
8 - I like that they're adding Keys and Pro mode (learn the real thing) 
9 - The Developers are AWESOME and funny! 

So what's everyone's opinion?


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's the Setlist for Rock Band 3 so far: 

Amy Winehouse â€“ Rehab
Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh
At the Drive-In â€“ One Armed Scissor
Avenged Seven Fold - Beast and the Harlot
B-52s - Rock Lobster
Beach Boys â€“ Good Vibrations 
Big Country â€“ In a Big Country
Blondie â€“ Heart of Glass
Bob Marley & The Wailers - Get Up, Stand Up
Bronx, The â€“ False Alarm
Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4
Cure, The -- Just Like Heaven 
David Bowie â€“ Space Oddity
Deep Purple â€“ Smoke on the Water
Def Leppard - Foolin'
Devo â€“ Whip It
Dio -- Rainbow in the Dark 
Dire Straits â€“ Walk of Life
Doobie Brothers - China Grove
Doors, The -- Break On Through 
Dover â€“ King George
Echo and the Bunnymen â€“ Killing Moon
Elton John â€“ Saturday Nightâ€™s Alright 
Faith No More â€“ Midlife Crisis
Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot
Flaming Lips â€“ Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots Pt. 1
Foreigner - Cold as Ice
Golden Earring â€“ Radar Love
HIM - Killing Loneliness
Huey Lewis and the News -- The Power of Love 
Hypernova â€“ Viva La Resistance
Ida Maria -- Oh My God 
INXS - Need You Tonight
J Geils Band - Centerfold
James Brown â€“ I Got You 
Janeâ€™s Addiction -- Been Caught Stealing 
Jimi Hendrix Experience, The -- Crosstown Traffic 
Joan Jett -- I Love Rock and Roll 
John Lennon â€“ Imagine
Juanes -- Me Enamora 
Lynyrd Skynyrd â€“ Free Bird
ManÃ¡ - Oye Mi Amor
Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People
Metric -- Combat Baby 
Muffs, The â€“ Outer Space
Night Ranger -- Sister Christian 
Ozzy Osbourne -- Crazy Train 
Paramore â€“ Misery Business
Phish â€“ Llama
Phoenix -- Lasso 
Police, The â€“ Donâ€™t Stand So Close to Me
Poni Hoax - Antibodies
Pretty Girls Make Graves â€“ Something Bigger, Something Brighter
Primus â€“ Jerry Was a Race Car Driver
Queen -- Bohemian Rhapsody 
Queens of the Stone Age â€“ No One Knows
Rammstein - Du Hast
Ramones â€“ I Wanna Be Sedated
Raveonettes â€“ Last Dance
Rilo Kiley -- Portions of Foxes 
Riverboat Gamblers â€“ Donâ€™t Bury Meâ€¦ Iâ€™m Still Not Dead
Roxette - The Look
Slipknot - Before I Forget
Smash Mouth -- Walkin on the Sun 
Smiths, The â€“ Stop Me If Youâ€™ve Heard This One Before
Sounds, The â€“ Living in America
Spacehog -- In the Meantime 
Steve Miller Band â€“ Fly Like an Eagle
Stone Temple Pilots -- Plush 
Swinginâ€™ Utters â€“ This Bastardâ€™s Life
Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
Tegan and Sara â€“ The Con
Them Crooked Vultures -- Dead End Friends 
Tokio Hotel - Humanoid
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - I Need To Know
T-Rex - 20th Century Boy
Vines, The -- Get Free 
War - Low Rider
Warren Zevon â€“ Werewolves of London
White Stripes, The -- The Hardest Button to Button 
Whitesnake -- Here I Go Again 
Who, The â€“ I Can See For Miles
Yes â€“ Roundabout


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

And here is Guitar HEro: Warriors of Rock for contrast

1.)A Perfect Circle - "The Outsider"
2.)Aerosmith - "Cryin'"
3.)AFI - "Dancing Through Sunday"
4.)Alice Cooper - "No More Mr. Nice Guy"
5.)Alter Bridge - "Ties That Bind"
6.)Anberlin - "The Feel Good Drag"
7.)Anthrax â€“ "Indians"
8.)Arch Enemy - "Nemesis"
9.)Atreyu - "Ravenous"
10.)Avenged Sevenfold â€“ "Bat Country"
11.)Bad Brains - "Re-Ignition (Live)"
12.)Band Of Skulls - "I Know What I Am"
13.)Black Sabbath - "Children Of The Grave"
14.)Blind Melon - "Tones Of Home"
15.)Blue Ã–yster Cult - Burnin' For You
16.)Bush - "Machinehead"
17.)Buzzcocks - "What Do I Get?"
18.)Children Of Bodom - "If You Want Peace... Prepare For War"
19.)Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Fortunate Son"
20.)Deep Purple - "Burn"
21.)Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar On Me (Live)"
22.)Dethklok - "Bloodlines"
23.)Dire Straits â€“ "Money For Nothing"
24.)Dragonforce - "Fury Of The Storm"
25.)Drowning Pool â€“ "Bodies"
26.)Fall Out Boy â€“ "Dance, Dance"
27.)Five Finger Death Punch - "Hard To See"
28.)Flyleaf - "Again"
29.)Foo Fighters â€“ "No Way Back"
30.)Foreigner â€“ "Feels Like The First Time"
31.)George Thorogood And The Destroyers - "Move It On Over (Live)"
32.)Interpol - "Slow Hands"
33.)Jane's Addicton - "Been Caught Stealing"
34.)Jethro Tull â€“ "Aqualung"
35.)John 5 Feat. Jim Root - "Black Widow Of La Porte"
36.)Kiss - "Love Gun"
37.)Linkin Park â€“ "Bleed It Out"
38.)Lynyrd Skynyrd - "Call Me The Breeze (Live)"
39.)Megadeth - "Holy Warsâ€¦ The Punishment Due"
40.)Megadeth - "Sudden Death"
41.)Megadeth - "The Day We Fight!"
42.)Metallica Feat. Ozzy Osbourne - "Paranoid (Live)"
43.)Muse - "Uprising"
44.)My Chemical Romance - "I'm Not Okay (I Promise)"
45.)Neil Young - "Rockin' In The Free World"
46.)Nickelback - "How You Remind Me"
47.)Night Ranger â€“ "(You Can Still) Rock In America"
48.)Nine Inch Nails â€“ "Wish"
49.)Orianthi - "Suffocated"
50.)Pantera - "I'm Broken"
51.)Phoenix - "Lasso"
52.)Poison - "Unskinny Bop"
53.)Queen - "Bohemian Rhapsody"
54.)QueensrÃ¿che - "Jet City Woman"
55.)R.E.M. - "Losing My Religion"
56.)RX Bandits - "It's Only Another Parsecâ€¦"
57.)Rammstein - "Waidmanns Heil"
58.)Red Rider - "Lunatic Fringe"
59.)Rise Against - "Savior"
60.)Rush - "2112" (7 parts)
67.)Silversun Pickups - "There's No Secrets This Year"
68.)Slash Feat. Ian Astbury And Izzy Stradlin - "Ghost"
69.)Slayer - "Chemical Warfare"
70.)Slipknot â€“ "Psychosocial"
71.)Snot - "Deadfall"
72.)Soundgarden - "Black Rain"
73.)Steve Vai - "Speeding"
74.)Stone Temple Pilots â€“ "Interstate Love Song"
75.)Strung Out - "Calling"
76.)Styx - "Renegade"
77.)Sum 41 - "Motivation"
78.)Tesla - "Modern Day Cowboy"
79.)Third Eye Blind - "Graduate"
80.)Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - "Listen To Her Heart"
81.)The Cure - "Fascination Street"
82.)The Dillinger Escape Plan - "Setting Fire To Sleeping Giants"
83.)The Edgar Winter Group - "Free Ride"
84.)The Hives â€“ "Tick Tick Boom"
85.)The Offspring â€“ "Self Esteem"
86.)The Ramones - "Theme From Spiderman"
87.)The Rolling Stones â€“ "Stray Cat Blues"
88.)The Runaways - "Cherry Bomb"
89.)The Vines - "Get Free"
90.)The White Stripes - "Seven Nation Army"
91.)Them Crooked Vultures - "Scumbag Blues"
92.)Twisted Sister - "We're Not Gonna Take It"
93.)ZZ Top - "Sharp Dressed Man (Live)"


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 21, 2010)

I have nearly every game from both series (I'm missing Green Day: Rock Band, and Band Hero), and while both are good, I generally gravitate towards Rock Band.

I like the create-a-character system much better.
The DLC is for the most part better.
I greatly prefer their vocal engine.
Adding in harmonies is great.

I will say though, that I greatly prefer the guitar hardware that comes with GH games. I have an RB2 Stratocaster, and it creates blisters on my thumb. I also hate the strum bar. Drum-wise, either game is best with the intended hardware (4-lane GH drumming is bad, trying to use the GH kit for RB is worse). Beyond that, I like that Guitar Hero games have specific motion-capturing for every song. While Rock Band can give you a really epic presentation at times, nothing beats watching Eddie Van Halen pull out a drill in Intruder, or seeing Steven Tyler pull out the maracas in Sweet Emotion... or, hell, seeing the random singer spinning on the floor like a jackass in Psychobilly Freakout.

And I hate to say it, but Guitar Hero: Warrior's of Rock won the setlist war against Rock Band 3. GHWoR got nearly every big band that I could have wanted, whereas RB3 seems to be at least 50% comprised of bands I haven't even heard of. I'm also more than mildly annoyed that Harmonix managed to avoid getting a Muse song.

Oh well, I'm still getting both games... and probably a keyboard.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 21, 2010)

Both games have some really awful songs (although quite a few good ones too), but Guitar Hero has awful songs by notable bands, while Rock Band sends it out to less known terrible bands. 

I prefer Rock Bands instruments though.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 21, 2010)

I still prefer Rock Band over Guitar Hero (it died when GH3 came out, tbh) but I'm still bitter that RB2 never came out in Australia.


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2010)

I suck at the games' guitar but I love playing the drums and singing. I prefer GH's drum charts compared to RB. I only played RB1, and the drums were like hitting a wooden table. I played the drums on GH and they had good "bounce-back", and they are charted more like a normal drum set, instead of RB having any color being any part of the drum set.

so far I only like the Metallica GH because it has a bunch of awesome drum songs to play.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 21, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> And I hate to say it, but Guitar Hero: Warrior's of Rock won the setlist war against Rock Band 3. GHWoR got nearly every big band that I could have wanted, whereas RB3 seems to be at least 50% comprised of bands I haven't even heard of. I'm also more than mildly annoyed that Harmonix managed to avoid getting a Muse song.


 
I actually kinda feel the opposite.  RB3's loaded with hits, while all that really jumps out at me from GH:WoR's setlist is that it has Rush's "2112" in its entirety (which is awesome, but not awesome enough to make up for a list of decent bands' one-offs and a bunch of Linkin Park-type shit).


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, the difference between the rock Band and guitar Hero setlists is that Rock Band is great for people who love classic rock...they hit nearly every classic rock icon in the past 50 years!  Also, they tend to chose songs that are good on ALL instruments, rather than just focussing on hardcore guitar shredding.  Sure, they get lucky from time to time, but overall it's for guitarist's only.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 21, 2010)

Now that GH is coming out with infinately many games and not many songs that I like, I choose RB.  Plus RB3's pro mode will definitely keep me interested for a while.  DLC wise, RB has more songs than GH does that interest me on all instruments (particularly guitar and drums) but GH has some songs that I would like to see on RB.  GH's timing window makes for more ease to hit the notes but the sheer amount of songs on RB blows GH's timing window out of the water and into outer space.

I perfer the GH guitars, especially my GH2 Gibson SG or the GH5 guitar (best for the neck but the strum bar is too oversized) I love the solo buttons on the RB guitars but the buttons are spaced a little too far apart to make it easy to do sweeps and such.

Making the perfect guitar: one with the RB solo buttons, GH neck buttons, and GH strum bar.
Making the perfect drums: one with the sensitivity of a Roland drum set and the rebound of the Good Woods.
Game that I'm looking more forward to: Rock Band 3 (for pro-mode) (but you're going to have to buy the new guitar :/ but, hey, it'll work for a real guitar too!)


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't decide which one has the better setlist. It's cool to see Bob Marley and Primus in RB, and the full 2112 in GH, as well as REM


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually, I always felt the best way to get the perfect guitar was to make the Rock Band 2 guitar...with the Guitar Hero strumbar...but don't include that horrible clicking. I love the tactile feel of it, but I HATE the sound it makes.  

Perfect drums...just get the ions.  Anyone who says Guitar Hero's drum charts are better doesn't understand drums too well.  Yeah, there's one extra input, and dedicated cymbals, but Rock Band gives you the option of having cymbals.  it's not mandatory, and that makes it more versatile, therefore better.  all you have to do if you want a truly authentic experience is buy a Rock Band 2 drumset, get the three cymbals, and it becomes an 8 input drumset. (3 cymbals, 3 toms, snare, and bass).  the song actually differentiates between a tom hit and a cymbal hit now.  

Yeah, looking forward to that.


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2010)

Definitely prefer Rock Band. It does have a few faults (Hardware comes to mind), but it generally feels like a more completed game. I have 300+ DLC (Sadly I can't purchase any more because of the lack of hard drive space). Guitar Hero has some fun moments, but I can't stand the vocal system, or playing 4 lane drums on it. With the setlist, I can see myself enjoying GH's because a lot of the songs are hard and challenging, and RB's because it contains a lot of the songs I like. I still question why they included Bohemian Rhapsody in Guitar Hero because that is SO much more suited for Rock Band. I admit, I like the motion capturing in Guitar Hero, but I'd much rather play it with pro instruments + keyboard and harmonies.

Anyone else have a scorehero?


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 21, 2010)

I played it when I was in middleschool.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 21, 2010)

Rock Band has always succeeded in making a true rock experience, whereas Guitar Hero has just become another rhythm game. The presentation and custom possibilities in Rock Band are much better than Guitar Hero.

Also, who thinks that the keyboard prototype for RB3 looks excellent? The nine keys look like they can handle great for the songs. I have a feeling that it will be the best keyboard system for a while, even if it is the first one out there.


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, who thinks that the keyboard prototype for RB3 looks excellent? The nine keys look like they can handle great for the songs. I have a feeling that it will be the best keyboard system for a while, even if it is the first one out there.


 Actually they have the upwards of 24 keys, two full octaves IIRC. I seriously can't wait!

God, I can't believe I'm gonna have to go from my status of expert on all the instruments to easy keyboard, bass, and guitar.


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, it's gonna be the same for me, but if you look, apparently the non-pro mode is actually only 5 keys...so yeah!  it's not gonna be nearly as hard as people think


----------



## Taralack (Aug 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I have a feeling that it will be the best keyboard system for a while, even if it is the first one out there.


 
Pfff lol

[video=youtube;Ih-WpTZcFIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih-WpTZcFIQ[/video]


----------



## Runa (Aug 22, 2010)

You know, I'm listening to a lot of the Warriors of Rock setlist, and as a shredder I admit a lot of them sound like they could be fun, I think t his may be a rare case with me where difficult=/=fun.  I am usually one who gets bored and plays Caprici, Thrasher, and other top tier songs for fun, and most of the metal on this setlist honestly looks like it's just gonna be painful strumming and a touch TOO much difficulty. Also, the only instrument that sounds remotely fun to play in a lot of the metal tracks is the guitar.  I HATE the "OMGBASSPEDAL" metal songs on drums....and that seems to be all it is over on Guitar Hero.  Bloodlines, Chemical Warfare, Indians, Nemesis, Ravenous....and that's just what I've listened to in the past 25 minutes.  

I also fear for the overcharting.  I can't stand excessive use of 3-note chords.  I dont care how 'Authentic' it is....it's not fun to play. 

I want to get it, there are some REAL gems on the setlist, but the more I investigate, the more duds I find. it's a shredder's wet dream, but heaven help the drummers and vocalists out there.


----------



## The DK (Aug 22, 2010)

i gravitate toward rock band. i like the song selection better, look of the graphics and timing better than gh. besides you cant match the amount of dlc rb has and alot of it is really good. the keyboads in rb3 look amazing and the fact i can get 7 of my friends to play with me is equally as amazing.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 22, 2010)

I stand by Rock Band, made by the developers of the original Guitar Heros. They strive to actually improve upon their product, and don't generally fuck people over with exclusive DLC and whatnot. <Insert Kotick argument here>. I sort of like the Warriors of Rock setlist, but am not going to bring myself to buy it.


----------



## Runa (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, I mean, Harmonix did the following: 

Created Guitar Hero 1, introducing the guitar to the mainstream
Created Guitar Hero 2, introducing the Bass ability
Created Rock Band, introducing both vocals and drums
were the first company to offer consistently improving DLC (they set the standard)
Created the Rock Band network, enabling anyone who's a musician to get their music onto the platform
Created The Beatles: Rock Band, introducing harmonies and making a friggin beatles game with its own DLC! 
Created Rock Band 3, introducing Keyboards
Created "pro mode", effectively bridging the gap between fake plastic guitaris/bassist/drummer to the real thing

what did Activision/neversoft innovate?

Created GH tunes, enabling anyone to make crummy midi files with rediculous limitations..(good in theory bad in practice)

I support Harmonix becuase they are the ones doing all the work, every step of the way, Activision has been there to take their ideas  instead of making their own.  Guitar Hero 3 had nothing new except boss battles, which sucked.  World Tour wasjust an emulation of the Rock Band formula, Guitar HEro 5 was just World Tour with some party modes tacked on, and Warriors of Rock is still just more of the same.  Oh, they DID add open bass notes and expert+ mode, so I gotta give them that.

The Warriors of Rock Setlist is provingto be admittedly interesting, but once you take away allt he songs already in Rock Band, and the ones that don't appeal to me at all, we're left with 33 songs I'd buy the game for...that's about 1/3 of the setlist.  Might be worth it, but I think I'd rather just buy more DLC for Rock Band, thanks.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 22, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Anyone else have a scorehero?


I do. I'm actually fairly well-known on the ScoreHero forums (top 50 poster). But, I'm actually pretty damn awful by their standards. People post about their FCs/GSs, I was just happy being able to pass all of RB2 on guitar and bass. I'm really more of a vocalist, but even then, I'm not all that great.


----------



## Runa (Aug 22, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I do. I'm actually fairly well-known on the ScoreHero forums (top 50 poster). But, I'm actually pretty damn awful by their standards. People post about their FCs/GSs, I was just happy being able to pass all of RB2 on guitar and bass. I'm really more of a vocalist, but even then, I'm not all that great.



Same here, kinda.  I can't stand hearing about all the people who are gaga over "OMG I FC'ED TTFAF!"  or something.  Imean, I take pride knowing I don't suck, but there comes a time when it stops being a fun passtime and it becomes an obsession...like World of Warcraft.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 23, 2010)

Runa said:


> Same here, kinda.  I can't stand hearing about all the people who are gaga over "OMG I FC'ED TTFAF!"  or something.  Imean, I take pride knowing I don't suck, but there comes a time when it stops being a fun passtime and it becomes an obsession...like World of Warcraft.


 
Every game has its own share of obsessive-compulsive achievement whores.


----------



## Runa (Aug 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Every game has its own share of obsessive-compulsive achievement whores.



Yeah, and I think there's about a billion more productive things people could be doing.  don't get me wrong, I love games, and I do tend to get really good at the ones I enjoy, but I just can't fathom why someone would play a rediculously difficult song over and over and over again until they got perfect on it...I can barely stand to play the same song twice in one sitting, let alone multiple times in a row. 

MAybe I'm just too ADD for that.  Actually, now that I think about it, the reason I like Rock Band is because I can pick the game up, play 3-5 songs, and put it down.  It's not like other games where you gotta keep playing until you beat that level/chapter, or until the next save point.  Rock Band is a game you can play in very small bursts, and I love that...it caters to my attention span perfectly.


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I do. I'm actually fairly well-known on the ScoreHero forums (top 50 poster). But, I'm actually pretty damn awful by their standards. People post about their FCs/GSs, I was just happy being able to pass all of RB2 on guitar and bass. I'm really more of a vocalist, but even then, I'm not all that great.


 
You really are? Meaning you are approaching 3000 posts? I'm pretty familiar with the community, I probably know who you are. What's your SH?


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 26, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> You really are? Meaning you are approaching 3000 posts? I'm pretty familiar with the community, I probably know who you are. What's your SH?


Well, originally I didn't want to give out my SH name for fear of outing myself as a furry over there, but I kind of said screw it a couple days ago and outed myself anyway, so with that: I post there as ManfredvonKarma.

I've been there almost 3 years, made over 3200 posts, and my best accomplishment probably amounts to a vox FC that everyone else got on their sightread. >_>


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

i hate the guitar hero drumset
the cymbals are shit and set to close to the pads.
Rock band has a better drumset, but it doesn't come with cymbals.

I like the guitar hero charting better, but rock band has it moments.

in other words, rockband drum set w/ cymbals + guitar hero = awesomeness, although i don't really mind which one i play.


----------



## Pine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> i hate the guitar hero drumset
> the cymbals are shit and set to close to the pads.
> Rock band has a better drumset, but it doesn't come with cymbals.
> 
> ...


 
you know you can adjust the cymbals though, right?

on the other hand, my drum set is broken because the red pad spazzes out sometimes when I don't even hit it. I suck at the guitar and the vocals are boring so it looks like I'll have to get a new set or just sell my games


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> you know you can adjust the cymbals though, right?
> 
> on the other hand, my drum set is broken because the red pad spazzes out sometimes when I don't even hit it. I suck at the guitar and the vocals are boring so it looks like I'll have to get a new set or just sell my games



i know that you can, but only height. I mean that they need to make it so that you can move the cymbals away from the set outward. 
And the cymbals on the guitar hero drums broke to damn quickly.


----------



## Pine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> i know that you can, but only height. I mean that they need to make it so that you can move the cymbals away from the set outward.
> And the cymbals on the guitar hero drums broke to damn quickly.


 
yeah, now that I think about it I do wish I could move them further out 

I might try the new set that came out when band hero was released, but I haven't read any reviews about it or tried them out.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Band hero? haven't heard of it before.
but i think i'll stick to rockband drums w/ attachable cymbals


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Band hero? haven't heard of it before.


Band Hero (which was made by Activision/Neversoft) was basically Guitar Hero 5 with all Top 40 hits (new and old).

The setlist actually wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Runa (Aug 26, 2010)

Wait, the guitar Hero 5 setlist? that was arguably the worst setlist of ANY guitar HEro or Rock Band game. Outside of a few gems (most of which were already available on Rock Band), the setlist was filled with boring, lame attempts at catering to the indie crowd. But if we're talking Band Hero, yeah, it wasn'tbad.  Taylor Swift, No Doubt, etc...

And the charting has been horrible since Guitar Hero 3, the only ones that were any good were World Tour and MEtallica. But that's jsut me. I dislike an excess of 3-note chords.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

i like open strums in for the bass in guitar hero


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I think band hero and dj hero are retarded... 
My friend tried the dj hero at best buy and hated it. Not because he couldn't play it.
It's just that it's just stupid...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to play Guitar Hero, (preferred the controllers) then the songs started to suck. :<
So I picked up a real guitar and never looked back. :3

I might pick up GH again if they add some Opeth though. x3


----------



## Jude (Aug 26, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Well, originally I didn't want to give out my SH name for fear of outing myself as a furry over there, but I kind of said screw it a couple days ago and outed myself anyway, so with that: I post there as ManfredvonKarma.
> 
> I've been there almost 3 years, made over 3200 posts, and my best accomplishment probably amounts to a vox FC that everyone else got on their sightread. >_>


 
Hehe sweet, I'm talking to an SH celebrity >__>
I like your banners BTW


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 26, 2010)

Runa said:


> Wait, the guitar Hero 5 setlist? that was arguably the worst setlist of ANY guitar HEro or Rock Band game. Outside of a few gems (most of which were already available on Rock Band), the setlist was filled with boring, lame attempts at catering to the indie crowd. But if we're talking Band Hero, yeah, it wasn'tbad.  Taylor Swift, No Doubt, etc...


I kind of liked GH5's setlist. I definitely thought it was better than GHWT, but yeah, I was talking about Band Hero there.



DrumFur said:


> Hehe sweet, I'm talking to an SH celebrity >__>
> I like your banners BTW


Heh, it's weird getting called a SH celebrity.
Thanks for the compliment about the banners. I never had a very high opinion of my own work though (well at least not as a whole, anyway).


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd get GH if it wasn't expensive!!!


----------



## Runa (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, here's a little story: 

A long time ago little runa HATED rhythm games. the only game I'd seen was DDR, and I hated it, so when someone told me to play guitar Hero, I was naturally hesitant. I played it for the first time and actually liked it! Unfortunately I lacked many friends who had it, so I barely got to play it. Naturally, I quickly became addicted until Guitar HEro 2 came out and was fantastic. sure, I liked the setlist on 1 better (sum 41, Hendrix, Ozzy, Chili Peppers, etc...) but I found Guitar Hero 2 was much more fun to play (Jessica, Free Bird, Carry me Home, Carry On Wayward Son). At that point I had decided "The makers knew what they were doing", so even when rocks the 80's came out, I was like "who the hell are half of these?" but enjoyed it anyway but quickly went back to Guitar Hero 2. 

After that, I'd heard that a new game like it was coming out with drums and vocals, but I felt it was a ripoff so I stuck to my Guitar Hero guns. After all, I felt the setlist was crap and GHIII's setlist was OMGAWESOMEAMAZING! I mean, it had slipknot, disturbed, dragonforce, guns n Roses, metallica, and MANY others that I LOVED! I was disappointed at the lack of Bang Camaro and Freezepop (I didn't know it wasn't harmonix anymore, I knew nothing of developers at the time) Given how Guitar HEro 2 and 80's had surprised me with how AWESOME they were in spite of not having 'good' setlists in my eyes, I trusted that since the songlist was awesome AND it was gonna be fun to play, Guitar HEro 3 would be the best Guitar Hero game to date! 

Well...I was wrong. I played that game for about a month. I FINALLY beat Lou and still couldn't get past the opening to Through the Fire and Flames, found a lot of the songs to jsut feel...awkward to play, and I legitimately just thought my interest in Rythm games had run it's course (likely what happened with everyone else, which is why the GH sales have gone down the shitter). Well, later that year I went to a friend's New Years Eve party and they happened to have Rock Band! Well, I heard the game was MUCH easier than Guitar Hero, so I laughed at them and put it on Enter Sandman on Expert....and promptly failed becuase I wasn't used to the hardware yet. we played a few more songs, flipping around instruments and I found that the guitar was kinda lame, but the drums and vocals were AWESOME!

By the end of that night I was hooked. Less than a month later I picked up a PS3 and Rock Band for it...promptly beat the game on Expert finding only Green Grass and High Tides to be of any challenge, then went on to test my mettle with the fabled DLC...within a few months I'd caught up 100% on the DLC and continued to do so until sometime near the end of 2009 (sadly, my DLC purchassing has gone down the shitter since then, I only get occasional packs and albums now). Throughout this time I found myself to resent Guitar Hero 3 for it's frankly unfun songs, and Rock Band's awesome charts. Keep in mind around this time (early 2008), I still didn't realize the developers had changed, so I joined the rock band forums and educated myself. 

Learning that, miraculously (but obviously), the Guitar Hero games I liked were made by the same people who made Rock Band, I essentially went on a crusade of hate on Neversoft. they ruined a series I loved, so when Aerosmith came out, I avoided it, and when World Tour came out, I was NOT looking forward to it. I kept up to date on the news so I had heard of all the laughable blunders Brian Bright had made ("It's the first game with drums and vocals", he claimed...) Yet out of the renewed love for the genre, I picked the game up and played it straight through over the weekend...and outside of a few songs, it wasn't that great. After I beat it, I put Rock Band back in....and only picked it up again to play the free DLC tracks. 

Rock Band 2 comes out, and I play the sHIT out of it...once again. I keep up with the DLC and I never get bored (seriously, before November 2009, I think there was maybe 10-12 songs I skipped...that I HATED, like Maroon 5, Hautewerk, and some stupid Handlebars song). I pick up Guitar HEro aerosmith for 5 bucks, play through it once, and never touch it again. I pick up Guitar HEro metallica and in spite of it actually being pretty good, I just longed to play Ride the Lightning instead...so I do. I avoid smash hits since most of the charting in Guitar Hero is crap and I already played HArmonix's versions of the guitar charts. 

Guitar HEro 5 comes out, and not only does it have overcharting to the max (seriously, NOT EVERY NOTE NEEDS TO BE A CHORD FOR FUCK'S SAKE!), on top of a REALLY shitty setlist, so it becomes the first main Guitar Hero game I pass on. 

Now we're up to the next Generation, and we've got backwards compatible DLC (and a fucktonne of it), Keyboards, RBN, harmonies, and all that jazz I've come to like in Rock Band vs ManBearPig...While I can appreciate them taking their game in a different direction, the fact that all seriousness went out the window has me uninterested. 

So, as a summary, EVERY Guitar Hero game I've played that Neversoft or Beenox created has burned me, and every Rock Band game I got (I didn't get Beatles) has impressed me to the point I pick it up at least once a week and miraculously haven't gotten bored of it. I don't know how anyone can support Guitar Hero anymore...and I don't understand how anyone likes their charts.

TL;DR version: 

I've been burned by every Guitar Hero game since Guitar Hero 3, in spite of me constantly giving them more chances and I'm sick of people supporting that trash.  (seriously). Every game Harmonix has made has impressed me (even lego), so naturally I'm very defensive about what Harmonix does.


----------



## Pine (Aug 27, 2010)

Guitar Hero 3 was my first game and I loved it because it had Tom Morello and a Metallica song. I then played Rock Band and got into the drums and began playing them more. When World Tour came out, I got it as a present and I loved the drums way more than the RB ones (because they had a better bounce-back) but I didn't like World Tour's set list. When GH:Metallica came out, it was pretty much the only setlist that I liked a lot. Every other GH game after it has had too many pop/indie songs, but GH6's looks pretty good, so I may buy it when it comes out. I haven't played RB2, but the setlist isn't too interesting. RB3 has a pretty good setlist (Bob Marley, Primus, Anthrax) and some songs that would seem fun on the keyboard, but I don't know if I want to buy a full set for Rock Band and a new drum set for GH since I own a Wii and the sets are only compatible with their own games.

I think I'd be easier if I got GH6 and just sold my gh stuff (besides Metallica and the drum set)


----------



## Fawch (Aug 27, 2010)

Guitar Hero, will forever be better than rock band in my mind for these reasons:
1) Guitar Hero's hammer ons are noticeably different from regular notes, unlike RB's rectangles.
2) You can feel when you pressed a button on a GH Guitar.
3) GH's songs are charted to be more difficult which proves to be a more challenging, and longer lasting game.


----------



## Runa (Aug 27, 2010)

Fawch said:


> Guitar Hero, will forever be better than rock band in my mind for these reasons:
> 1) Guitar Hero's hammer ons are noticeably different from regular notes, unlike RB's rectangles.
> 2) You can feel when you pressed a button on a GH Guitar.
> 3) GH's songs are charted to be more difficult which proves to be a more challenging, and longer lasting game.



1 - Someone definitely hasn't played Rock Band 3, I have NEVER had even the slightest problem noticing the difference.  Get your eyes checked. 
2 - This is a peripheral, not software, but for the sake of debate, Rock Band's was supposed to emulate a fret more than a button, hence the less defined button. 
3 - HAAHAHAHAHAAHHHAAAno.  Adding chords makes it more frustrating,b ut Guitar Hero hasn't been 'harder' than rock band since the GH3/RB1 war.  Factor in harder to hit note windows and a MULTITUDE of DLC and you have MUCH better longevity and difficulty coming out of Rock Band.  

That's all for now, fanboy


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 28, 2010)

Fawch said:


> Guitar Hero, will forever be better than rock band in my mind for these reasons:
> 1) Guitar Hero's hammer ons are noticeably different from regular notes, unlike RB's rectangles.
> 2) You can feel when you pressed a button on a GH Guitar.
> 3) GH's songs are charted to be more difficult which proves to be a more challenging, and longer lasting game.


1. I have never had an issue seeing HO/POs in any games, point is invalid.
2. I use GH guitars on RB, so that doesn't matter at all.
3. Have you seen some of the stuff RB has up for DLC? Both games give you access to plenty of really challenging songs.



TrinityWolfess said:


> I think band hero and dj hero are retarded...
> My friend tried the dj hero at best buy and hated it. Not because he couldn't play it.
> It's just that it's just stupid...


Band Hero isn't retarded. It's just a GH game with a more pop-heavy setlist.
DJ Hero is a ton of fun, I have no idea what your friend did wrong.


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

Just pointing out - BOTH games have their fair share of fanboys.


----------



## Runa (Aug 28, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Just pointing out - BOTH games have their fair share of fanboys.


 
Yeah, but the key difference is that Guitar Hero players tend to be the more gamey halo-style fanboys who prefer style over substance.  the Rock Band fanboys tend to be more about the authenticity and music love. Not saying they can't both be remarkably arrogant and ignorant, but this is how I see it: 

Guitar Hero:  a game made by game makers for game players that happens to be about music. 

Rock Band: a game made by musicians for music lovers and gamers alike.  

key distinction there, one is meant to share the love of music, the other is just a game.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

Runa said:


> 3 - HAAHAHAHAHAAHHHAAAno.  Adding chords makes it more frustrating, but Guitar Hero hasn't been 'harder' than rock band since the GH3/RB1 war.  Factor in harder to hit note windows and a MULTITUDE of DLC and you have MUCH better longevity and difficulty coming out of Rock Band.


 
I'm inclined to agree with this. Frustrating note charts doesn't make a game last longer, it makes people want to stop playing it faster.


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know how many times I rage-quit Before I Forget in GH3 because of the stupid chord changes ruining my FCs and stuff.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 29, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Just pointing out - BOTH games have their fair share of fanboys.


It doesn't pay to be a fanboy of either series, because then you miss out on the good games the other series is offering.


----------



## Runa (Aug 29, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> It doesn't pay to be a fanboy of either series, because then you miss out on the good games the other series is offering.



what good games?  The only GOOD guitar Heros were 1, 2, and Metallica.  3 was overcharted trash for the hardcore "LOL I can FC Through the Fire and Flames herpderp" crowd.  World Tour was decent, but lacked the REAL winning songs that was in Rock Band, and it took forever for them to catch up on DLC.  5 was filled to the brim with boring, "who is this band" songs.  Smash Hits was a joke, Aerosmith was bland, Van Halen was a joke....and Warriors of Rock sounds like it might not suck...but we'll see.  I've been burned every time Guitar Hero came out and I gave it another chance. 

Also, I can't afford to buy both, so I have to be picky.  Rock Band has the best, most varied setlist, the best DLC support, looks and plays the best, and actually looks good.  Guitar Hero is a graphical mess with a multitude of gameplay features that just mess up the note highway...eugh.  I'll pass. Not to mention the round gems look sloppy and the charting is terrible.


----------



## Pine (Aug 29, 2010)

overall, I think GH: Metallica is the best GH so far. The charting is good, the songs are good, and there is a lot of metal. I agree with everybody here and think that GH5 is a joke, and should have the same fate as ET for the Atari. If I had the time and money, I would just sell my Wii and get a PS3 or 360 to get Rock Band and all the DLC, but that would mean that I would have to look online for a good drumset (I prefer to have a good bounce back) and I already spent a good 50 bucks on DLC for GH5 (because the DLC is actually pretty good).

I mainly play it with my friends though, and barely alone. It's kind of like a karaoke night for us, and they all prefer GH over RB, so it's a hard choice.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 29, 2010)

Runa said:


> what good games?  The only GOOD guitar Heros were 1, 2, and Metallica.  3 was overcharted trash for the hardcore "LOL I can FC Through the Fire and Flames herpderp" crowd.  World Tour was decent, but lacked the REAL winning songs that was in Rock Band, and it took forever for them to catch up on DLC.  5 was filled to the brim with boring, "who is this band" songs.  Smash Hits was a joke, Aerosmith was bland, Van Halen was a joke....and Warriors of Rock sounds like it might not suck...but we'll see.  I've been burned every time Guitar Hero came out and I gave it another chance.


Alternate opinion:
GH1 was a good setlist marred by a horrid engine and horrid covers
GH2 was great
GH80s was god-tier
GH3 was good, if a bit too hard. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I think I've FC'd all of 3 songs on it.
GHA was great for someone like me who likes Aerosmith
GHWT was passable
GHM was great
GHSH was passable, though the lack of some songs pissed me off a bit (seriously, no Heat of the Moment?)
GH5 was good enough for me. Some of those "who is this band songs" were pretty damn good.
GHVH was indeed fairly bad, but I got it for free, so I can't complain about it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I stand by Rock Band, made by the developers of the original Guitar Heros. They strive to actually improve upon their product, and don't generally fuck people over with exclusive DLC and whatnot. <Insert Kotick argument here>. I sort of like the Warriors of Rock setlist, but am not going to bring myself to buy it.


 Pretty much this. Some songs in the setlist for GH are already DLC in Rock Band so I couldn't care less


----------



## Runa (Aug 29, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Alternate opinion:
> GH1 was a good setlist marred by a horrid engine and horrid covers


 
GH1 was the experimental phase, the engine worked flawlessly (if the HO/PO's were not consistent), so this being of lower production values than 2 is not only acceptable, but expected.  The setlist was amazing and the covers were pretty damn good.  (Seriously, why does it matter if it's a cover?  I don't understand this logic at all...to me it's about gameplay)



FancySkunk said:


> GH2 was great


 
Agreed.  Great Improvement on gH1 in every way.  better setlist, better covers, more fun, more gameplay features, and a more polished engine.  Much win. 



FancySkunk said:


> GH80s was god-tier


 
What?  30 songs, most of them boring (with a few absolute gems), no gameplay improvements and barely noticeable graphic changing.  Shoulda been an expansion pack to GH2 and nothing more.  



FancySkunk said:


> GH3 was good, if a bit too hard. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I think I've FC'd all of 3 songs on it.


 
The game that turned me off rythm games isn't 'good', it's horrible.  the lame attempt at storytelling and excessive overcharting was not fun, it was frustrating.  While the setlist was phenomenal, everything else sucked.  boss battles were stupid, the charting was bad, the 'story' was a joke (yes, I know this was done on purpose), the added gameplay features were pointless, and the engine had to be rebuilt from the ground up so it wasn't polished AT ALL.  



FancySkunk said:


> GHA was great for someone like me who likes Aerosmith


 
Guitar Hero 3 with only aerosmith songs.  I love aerosmith, I like a lot of the songs from it, but come on, seriously?  NO advancements, nothing special at all...I am disappoint.  Got this for 5 bucks, beat the game, haven't touched it since. 



FancySkunk said:


> GHWT was passable


 
I guess so, but it added nothing of value to Guitar Hero.  The drums were decent, but the vocals were atrocious.  for serious.  There were a few  'slider notes' and the like, but it added nothing while having a setlist that was like 1/4 already in Rock Band for crying out loud.  the charting DID get better and the engine was improved, but it remained a big whoppoing 'nothing special.' 



FancySkunk said:


> GHM was great


 
Totally agreed.  Metallica is an amazing band with great versatility (ballads, thrash, metal, rock, etc), the guest acts were actually really good, and the charting was amongst the best int he series.  Plus, to add insult to injury to that joke that is World Tour, it actually ADDED important gameplay features (double bass) and actually did the band respect by giving us metallic-facts and proper well-done animations.  This is the shining example of how a band-centric game should be. (seriously, what better way to pay homage than to put in thesongs and bands that influenced the band?!  genius!) 



FancySkunk said:


> GHSH was passable, though the lack of some songs pissed me off a bit (seriously, no Heat of the Moment?)


 
Take about 50 songs we already have, and give them drums and a broken vocal system...and overchart it like Guitar Hero 3 and you have Guitar Hero Smash Hits.  I fail to see how this was a good idea, make it DLC for World Tour and call  it a day.  



FancySkunk said:


> GH5 was good enough for me. Some of those "who is this band songs" were pretty damn good.


 
Eugh, horrible game.  I think like 20 of the songs were already in Rock band, there were like 5-10 songs that were legitimately awesome (The spirit of radio, Scatterbrain, Sweating Bullets, amongs a few others), and a whole lot of overcharted crap.  I LOVED Children of Bodom in Rock Band, I took one look at the Children of Bodom song in GH5 and laughed...looked like a dog ate some fruit loops and threw up on a running treadmill.  I heard a lot of the gameplay improvements really made the game great, but I didn't notice anything significant other than party mode.  Emphatic pass for me.  Also, for a guy who loves alot of obscure music and adores being introduced to new music, how the hell did they manage to make the setlist 50% unknown to me, and half of that is absolutely balls to the wall BORING to play and listen to? Epic fail, and the horrible returns for the game (about 3 million compared to WT's 9 million and GH3's 15 million) show they were WAY off the ball here. 



FancySkunk said:


> GHVH was indeed fairly bad, but I got it for free, so I can't complain about it.



Yeah, another GREAT band ruined by a mediocre game.  Aerosmith is a great band, Green Day is a great Band, Van Halen is a great band, all ruined by mediocre games.  (The Beatles and Metallica were the only GOOD ones)  

Though to be fair, here's how I break down Rock Band: 

Rock Band 1 - Great game, added drums and vocals, had some amazing songs, but a lot of trash too.  the game was WAY too easy for people who had been playing since Guitar Hero 1, and the setlist was disgustingly small (58 tracks is not enough for a game like this.)  

Rock Band 2 - Great game, but not many significant improvements as far as gameplay and graphics are concerned.  Added Drum solos, but that's been such a rare treat it hardly registers.  The setlist is where this game shines, 104 amazing songs from world renowned hits, indie artists, rising stars, modern chart toppers, and harmonix bands (yes, I include the 20-free songs.)  Much like the first one, the greatest aspect is the steady rise of amazingly consistend DLC and what I consider to be the harmonix style of "simple but refined" charting and gameplay that just seems to work.  

Lego: Rock Band - it was silly, it was fun, it had some great songs, but a lot of filler too, and for a game with only 45 songs, you can't do that.  again, too easy for most, but there were two great things about it: 1 - the ability to play any G-rated DLC you'd purchased, making it the awesomest platform for the family friendly crowd, and 2 - the rock power challenges.  sorry, but songs like Ghostbusters and In Too Deep and Tick Tick Boom were just EPIC when played to an interactive challenge or activity (ghostbusting, squid-battling, or building demolition.)  if this was meant for adults then it'd be cheesy and out of place, but in the context of a lego game meant for kids, it's perfect and frankly a lot of fun. 

The Beatles: Rock Band - Okay, I don't need to say anything at all.  It was the freaking beatles and it was done right with dreamscapes and authentic backgrounds/story to go along with it. While I'm not a fan of the beatles and I find their music too...erm...bland to enjoy playing, this was the PERFECT example of how to make a band-centric game.  All Beatles, allt he time, beautiful graphics and art design, and it's own unique special DLC just for Beatles Albums.  Can't ask for anything more...except an export to the main rock band platform. 

Green Day Rock Band - Decent, I guess, the band is good but not nearly iconic enough to warrant their own game.  That, a nd I didn't like that 21st Century Breakdown was on it in its entirety.  when it all comes down to it, Dookie and American Idiot are gold, and thje fact that it's 100% exportable to the main platform is much win.  Other than that...eeenh. Nothing special, nothing new. 

Rock Band 3 - In what will be Harmonix's third superiorly influential and game-changing entry into this series, Rock Band 3 adds a whole new instrument, and a mode that helps people move up to actual drumming and guitar-playing.  Add to this the multitude of DLC available (almost 2000 songs strong), the RBN (where anyone can make music for Rock Band), and the phenomenal classic-rock-heavy setlist, and we have what's perched to be the best Rock Band or Guitar Hero entry to date.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I'm going to stop reading this thread right now.


----------



## NCollieboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Guitar Hero was awesome until world tour came out, then it died for real
I still prefer guitar hero 3 over any rock band game


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> Guitar Hero was awesome until world tour came out, then it died for real
> I still prefer guitar hero 3 over any rock band game


 because of the easy ho-pos right?


----------



## Runa (Aug 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I think I'm going to stop reading this thread right now.



awww, but it's fanboyism at it's very core!  

But seriously, I really like the fake plastic instrument genre, and when both are so much the same outside of some tweaks and minor gameplay changes, it comes down to polish and content.  rock Band tends to be more polished and have a metrick fucktonne of DLC...therefore its better. Clearly I can go on for pages talking about charting that nobody gives a shit about (and I do, ad nauseum), but it comes down to a few things: 

1 - the setlists:  Which one has the best songs
2 - ...The DLC setlists:  what songs you can get. 

since most people never make it beyond medium, only an elite few actually give a shit about minor charting innacuracies or 'overcharting'.  Only the superhardcore care about difficulty, and most people don't even realize that there's a sliderbar or small frets on each game's respective hardware. 

I just care about supporting a company that's done well to me, and therefore I'm very interested in sticking up for and even metaphorically fellating HArmonix.  They were the ones who created both franchises (therefore pretty much popularizing the entire genre), they were the ones who innovated every major advancement in the genre (Guitar, Bass, Drums, Vocals, Keyboard, pro mode, Rock Band Network...) so naturally I care.  I care even more when intellectually stunted halfwits come along claiming guitar Hero to be better becuase 'it came first'.  I understand people like what they're familiar with, but it's time to start seeing things objectively. 

As Yahtzee said it, Guitar Hero 3 was the one that made Guitar Hero not fun anymore...

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/17-Guitar-Hero-III


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

Did anyone notice that the marketing for both games has nearly died out completely over the years? Honestly, the last commercial I saw from either series was the promo for the ACDC expansion pack a while back. Maybe RB3 make the genre of games as popular as it was when GH3 came out. Warriors of Rock looks good, it has a good setlist, but it just looks like another copy of GH5 with different songs to me. Still, I'm looking forward to the story mode and stuff, I'm aching to play 2112.


----------



## Runa (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't say I've noticed that, since I've not watched TV in ages...

I do hear both games are really getting revved up for this winter, though. Both brands are really trying to go out with a bang!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> because of the easy ho-pos right?


 
GH3 was my first music game and relearning ho-pos when I picked up RB pissed me off.


----------



## Runa (Sep 1, 2010)

so in other words you just kinda sucked *laughs*


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 1, 2010)

I"ve pretty much lost my faith in Guitar Hero; the only reason I'm buying Warriors of Rock is because it has MCR in it.  I'm a Rock Band fan all the way now.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2010)

Runa said:


> so in other words you just kinda sucked *laughs*


 
so in other words you're just kinda a douchy faggot about fake plastic guitars


----------



## Runa (Sep 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so in other words you're just kinda a douchy faggot about fake plastic guitars



*facepalm*  no, I make jokes.  I thought the part where I added the 'laugh'  at the end would indicate that. Evidently not.  Fake plastic guitars are srs bsns


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> GH3 was my first music game and relearning ho-pos when I picked up RB pissed me off.


 yeah....bad idea >.<
GH has the trickiest ho-po system and it was cleaned up in GH 2 and 80s I think. Then when Harmonix was kicked off and made Rock Band GH 3's ho-pos were easy as fuck but I guess that's a good thing since their charting was WTF?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2010)

Runa said:


> *facepalm*  no, I make jokes.  I thought the part where I added the 'laugh'  at the end would indicate that. Evidently not.  Fake plastic guitars are srs bsns


 
Well, there was no indication your *laugh* was good-natured, and I didn't read it that way.  Still, I apologize for taking an immediate shot back.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 2, 2010)

I just sang Master Exploder on RB2; that is one crazy yet simple song XD  All you really do for the whole song is scream your lungs out.


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

tatsu-okami said:


> I just sang Master Exploder on RB2; that is one crazy yet simple song XD  All you really do for the whole song is scream your lungs out.



I CAN NOT sound good at all while singing that song 
I really wish my voice was fuckin' powerful.
Besides, an F5# in full voice? Not possible for me


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Did anyone notice that the marketing for both games has nearly died out completely over the years? Honestly, the last commercial I saw from either series was the promo for the ACDC expansion pack a while back.


The Beatles: Rock Band was heavily marketed, and had a full-length ad that I saw literally everywhere, as well as this viral video thing that made the rounds.



DrumFur said:


> I CAN NOT sound good at all while singing that song
> I really wish my voice was fuckin' powerful.
> Besides, an F5# in full voice? Not possible for me


I can do Master Exploder in full voice. >_>


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> The Beatles: Rock Band was heavily marketed, and had a full-length ad that I saw literally everywhere, as well as this viral video thing that made the rounds.



Derp, forgot about that.



FancySkunk said:


> I can do Master Exploder in full voice. >_>



Are you sure you aren't singing an octave down? I haven't seen anyone hit the buildup in full voice on the same octave without switching to some type of falsetto.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Are you sure you aren't singing an octave down? I haven't seen anyone hit the buildup in full voice on the same octave without switching to some type of falsetto.


I don't falsetto it at all (well, outside of when I did my FC run, anyway). I start in the low, deep voice, and follow Jack Black up to the borderline screeching at the end of the build-up. It doesn't actually hit the phrase every time, but it gets the job done when I'm just dicking around in BQP.


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool man, my voice cuts off around 5 notes below that F#. I'm impressed.


----------



## Runa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, I fluctuate octaves all the time, I can't keep up with some of the harder, or higher pitched people.  Especially not Freddie Mercury.  He's a real beast.  the only REALLY hard song I sing particularly well is ABC by The Jackson 5.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong, I fluctuate octaves all the time. It's just that when I don't care about score (or my voice), I love attempting original octave. Though, I will say that it starts getting weird trying to do something like I'm So Sick. >_>


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I fluctuate octaves all the time. It's just that when I don't care about score (or my voice), I love attempting original octave. Though, I will say that it starts getting weird trying to do something like I'm So Sick. >_>



Especially when you don't like using falsetto


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 3, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Especially when you don't like using falsetto


I'm not against using falsetto. I tend to do it a lot when voxtarring because it's just that much easier, and I'll rely on it in FC/score runs. There are very few instances where I actually feel like I have to falsetto something. It usually boils down to general familiarity and whether or not I can make pitch jumps without it.


----------



## Runa (Sep 3, 2010)

Snoop Doggg Fo Shizzle:

http://www.rockband.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199935

Hey gang,

This DLC release has been a long time coming... you may remember when we first announced that Snoop was coming to Rock Band ages ago. Well the Doggfather has finally arrived and he's bringing a healthy dose of hip hop to the RB library with him. Enjoy! 

Available on Xbox 360, Wii and PlayStation 3 system (Sept. 7):

*â€œBeautifulâ€
â€œDrop It Like Itâ€™s Hotâ€
â€œRidinâ€™ In My Chevyâ€
â€œSensual Seductionâ€
â€œSnoopâ€™s Upside Ya Headâ€
â€œTha Shiznitâ€
â€œThatâ€™s Tha Homieâ€ *
â€œWho Am I (Whatâ€™s My Name)?â€*

(All tracks are original master recordings)

(These tracks will be available in Europe on PlayStation 3 system Sept. 8)

(â€œThatâ€™s Tha Homieâ€ will be available on PlayStation 3 in North America Sept. 14 and on PlayStation 3 in Europe Sept. 15.)

No Idea what's going on with "that's Tha Homie".


----------



## The DK (Sep 3, 2010)

Runa said:


> Snoop Doggg Fo Shizzle:
> 
> http://www.rockband.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199935
> 
> ...



i remember that i though they just canceled it. didnt they also say there were gonna release some Korn and never have


----------



## Runa (Sep 3, 2010)

haven't yet, no.  Took them forever to give us some Pantera, too (and the album we got sucks, I would have greatly preferred Cowboys from Hell)


----------



## Pine (Sep 3, 2010)

can anybody recommend good drum kits for the Wii's Guitar Hero? I have the World Tour kit but the snare pad is broken, and only works if I hit it really hard.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Kinda resurrecting this (it's been a two weeks) to ask a question.

Has anyone ever been able to successfully create a Rock Band 2 chaacter that looks somewhat like an animal? It's VERY limited, I know, but has anyone ever been able to at least make a face-paint/tattoo texture that looks _somewhat_ convincing?


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Has anyone ever been able to successfully create a Rock Band 2 chaacter that looks somewhat like an animal? It's VERY limited, I know, but has anyone ever been able to at least make a face-paint/tattoo texture that looks _somewhat_ convincing?


I've thought to try, but really I think it could only be done reasonably well in a GH game's create a character engine. Not being able to apply art to every inch of the body severely ruins the illusion.

Though, RB2 does have some animal masks, so starting there might be a good bet.


----------



## Runa (Sep 20, 2010)

while I never did that, I did make my character have the same patterns and floofy hair/color as my gryphon, so it's possible to do that, just hard as hell to do so otherwise.


----------



## Runa (Oct 31, 2010)

Well..Rock Band 3 and Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock are out now..

Warriors of Rock sucks unless you're in the very limited "I'm an expert guitarist and I only like super hard songs" demographic...and Rock Band 3 is getting RAVE reviews, but I can't help but be disappointed at the song choices on disc...at least for guitar, because I DO like a challenge and it seems HArmonix subscribed to NEversoft's "let's make this harder by making every note a chord" school of charting.  

Ah well, we still have DLC and the pro modes to keep us occupied...not to mention the general interface is so much better on Rock Band 3, so that's a huge improvement.


----------



## Jude (Oct 31, 2010)

Warriors of Rock was pretty fun for a week.

Rock Band 3 is amazing, though. The pro guitar makes the easy chordy songs the most fun to play. I want it so bad.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow haven't seen this thread in a while. 

Warriors of Rock seems mediocre, played a few songs at demo stands whenever I see them. RB3 on the other hand, is actually out in Australia this time, I would get it if I had the cash.


----------



## The DK (Nov 1, 2010)

Harmonix did it again, proving they are the best at what they do.


----------

